# Game 60: Wolves (26-33) @ Jazz (29-31)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*March 7, 2006
8PM CDT
Delta Center*

Season series tied 1-1

*Probable Starters*
*23 Trenton Hassell F - 21 Kevin Garnett F - 30 Mark Blount C - 31 Ricky Davis G - 3 Marcus Banks G*









































































*47 Andrei Kirilenko F - 13 Mehmet Okur F - 31 Jarron Collins C - 3 Milt Palacio G - 8 Deron Williams G*


*Key Reserves:*
*Minnesota*
55 Marko Jaric (8.6 ppg, 4.5 apg)
41 Eddie Griffin (5.8 rpg, 2.2 bpg)
1 Rashad McCants (5.5 ppg, .357 3P%)

*Utah*
5 Carlos Boozer (.526 FG% in 11 games)
10 Gordan Giricek (10.g ppg)
15 Matt Harpring (11.8 ppg, 5.1 rpg)

​


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm hoping we can get a win tonight, KG is now tied for second in rebounds and 1 double double behind marion as well.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

We'd usually lose this game, so I think we'll pull it out.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

I'm gonna go ahead and predict a tie, finally settled after 8 overtimes with curling.

Wolves by three and last rock in the 11th.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Cyberwolf said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and predict a tie, finally settled after 8 overtimes with curling.
> 
> Wolves by three and last rock in the 11th.


 :rofl:


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

looks like KG is a lil more aggressive than last night.. 

we'll see how it goes


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

End of the third 70-68 utah.
Deron Williams is just shooting the threes like crazy!
good game for jaric so far.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

deron williams is 70% from the 3 pointer since feb. 22 I think he has shot like 30 threes since then. So that is 70% from 30 or so 3's.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Why does Ricky have only 6 shots!?!


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Do we really have a lineup in the game of KG, Jaric, McCants, Davis, AND Hassell?

Hmmm, four guard lineup. 

Edit: On the other hand, they all have more rebounds than Blount so maybe Casey is on to something.

SWEEP HARDER!!!!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

we need a clutch player!!!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

who will it be?~?!?!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

KG hit a big shot, but so did Boozer.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

****...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Ricky hits the 3 this time, still got a chance.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

wow, big game for the jazz's rookie and ak... ak had 15 points, 11 rebounds, 8 assists, 8 blocks.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

i did not understand that last possesion...****ing **** ...ohh what the hell KG is tied with howard.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

the main event said:


> i did not understand that last possesion...****ing **** ...ohh what the hell KG is tied with howard.



What was the last possesion I wasn't watching on TV?


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

when Hassel rebounded the last miss by Williams with 5 seconds on the clock and ran to shoot a mid-range jumper.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

did you guys have a timeout remaining?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Good game...When Kirilenko gets himself going, though, he's tough to deal with. 

Laurie


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> did you guys have a timeout remaining?


No.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

gotta stop losin the close ones ....


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

Great game. and the reason Hassell drove the ball and took the shot is the Jazz got back on Defense after the missed shot. so had he passed it it would have been a bad pass.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yea he could have at least thrown up a 3 instead of a 2..

that pissed me off..

man deron williams came to play.. hes avging like 2.5 threes last 6 games..


----------

